# Solved: Greenhouse-floor fill gravel



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I purchased a (cheap) greenhouse and am leveling a spot with dirt to place it between my fenced garden and the drain field on sloped ground (about a foot and a half slope away from the greenhouse.) I expect to have several questions for ideas as I progress making this between now and next spring.
First question- The fill I intend to use for the greenhouse floor will be gravel/sod I salvaged when my driveway was regarded and re-graveled. I would like to separate that sod and dirt out somehow before I place it. It takes about 40 cubic feet (2 tons) of gravel to fill the floor area.
I appreciate suggestions from anyone who has done anything similar-or any ideas from anyone. I do have a small cement mixer available-so flooding the lighter materials out is one possibility but its really time consuming with that volume.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The classic way to separate gravel is to use a screen. Of course, for 40 cu/ft, I'm not sure I wouldn't just have it delivered and dispense with the manual labor of trying to separate it.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I see your point- but I would still have to dispose of the gravel/sod pile anyway. I plan on using much of it around the perimiter outside the greenhouse. The design is the base (foundation) channel is burried five inches into the ground-with gravel inside/ground soil outside. Still hoping to use what I have since I am retired and have more time/energy then funds. Here is a picture of my gravel/sod pile-its about 6 foot tall and 8 to 10 foot across.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How fine is the gravel? Did you consider the screen frame method? You just dump a bunch of it on the screen and sift it like flour, the dirt falls through, the gravel stays behind. Any other separation would involve water and lots of it!


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Do you have a paved driveway?? If you did I would try spreading it out and then washing it down. It would get the worst of the dirt out. Seems like screening would be awful tedious. And if the dirt has clods I am not sure how effective screening would be. 

Good luck. You got more energy than me. I would have a load hauled in for the greenhouse. Then just spread out the existing pile, and put dirt and seed over that..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm in the "new gravel" camp as well.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

The pile is sand/gravel/dirt/sod(matted grass) in about equal parts. The sand is neutral-don't care if I salvage it or not but the sod will cause a problem inside the greenhouse.
I don't have any paved area but you did give me an idea- I have a mixing tub-like a small bathtud and I have a powerful pressure washer. Perhaps I can tip it a little-then blast the lighter dirt/sod over the edge a couple shovel fulls at a time.
Anyway- enough comments-I will let ya know how I proceed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect it'll be a few weeks before we get a progress report.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> I suspect it'll be a few weeks before we get a progress report.


I'm not letting you off that easy- I will be posting questions about shelving, watering systems, heating, how to keep the dirt in/how to keep the mice out, hornets, weeds, plants and which beer to dring when hiding from wifes chores. Stay tuned.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The beer is an easy choice, whatever you like.


----------



## obsidian1 (Nov 27, 2009)

dear knotbored
whatever you do with your gravel/dirt, remember a greenhouse must have a firm foundation and it must be level.the reason for this is any movement to the greenhouse base puts stresses on the glass frames causing the glass to shatter . know from experience 

all the best


----------

